# Does anyone understand the egg/embryo grading system?!?!?!



## Lou123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello all,

Not sure if anyone can give advice - but what does all the grading etc mean on the embryos/eggs?? i.e. what are the best/worse etc?

I am due for ET tomorrow and am very confused!!!!

Thank you!xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Lou123

I'm no expert but I found this website which was very useful. Before you read it here is a quote from the article to bear in mind:

_Most IVF clinics "grade" each embryo using one of many scoring systems. Unfortunately, there is no agreement at all as to which system to use. We all think we have the best one - and that the rest of the world should use our system - there are lots of big egos in the IVF world._

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm

Hope it helps a little....... 

GIA Tooxx

/links


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Lou,

all the clinics I have been too have grade 1 as the best, grade 2, 2nd best and grade 3, 3rd.

However, I know some clinics dont do that, and it is very confusing.

Best to ask the clinic how they grade theres and work it from there.

Good luck with your ET tomorrow

Cozy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

clinic have their own systems as well some 1,2,3 with one being the best others 3 and other clinics I have been to use AA etc

Ask your clinics embryologist
L x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

There's lots of information on embryo grading a "pinned" post towards the top of this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions"...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

